# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Preporuka u petrovoj

## majamajamaja

Drage, čitam vas već neko vrijeme, nisam baš sigurna gdje staviti ovaj post. 
moja je situacija takva da mi je fsh prije nekih godinu dana bio na gornjoj granici, a u nekidan mi je ginekolog rekao da mi se sluznica stanjila, jajnici smanjili i da imam jako malo folikula vidljivih, dakle, nije dobro. čekam još nalaz AMH, ali svakako bih tražila još jedno mišljenje jer mi ginekolog u zadru apsoluno nije ništa objasnio, vjerojatno zato jer nemam u planu trudnoću.

Kome da se obratim, da je stvarno stručan i susretljiv? na koji uopće odjel? može i neka druga bolnica ili privatno, bilošto.

Razmišljala sam o zaleđivanju janih stanica, radi li se to u hrvatskoj?

----------


## Medo2711

> Drage, čitam vas već neko vrijeme, nisam baš sigurna gdje staviti ovaj post. 
> moja je situacija takva da mi je fsh prije nekih godinu dana bio na gornjoj granici, a u nekidan mi je ginekolog rekao da mi se sluznica stanjila, jajnici smanjili i da imam jako malo folikula vidljivih, dakle, nije dobro. čekam još nalaz AMH, ali svakako bih tražila još jedno mišljenje jer mi ginekolog u zadru apsoluno nije ništa objasnio, vjerojatno zato jer nemam u planu trudnoću.
> 
> Kome da se obratim, da je stvarno stručan i susretljiv? na koji uopće odjel? može i neka druga bolnica ili privatno, bilošto.
> 
> Razmišljala sam o zaleđivanju janih stanica, radi li se to u hrvatskoj?


Postovana imas blizu sebe u Splitu jako dobru privatnu polikliniku cito se zove ja mislim.Cure su pisale da su zadovoljne na forumu.Tamo pokusaj.Imas pravo zamrznuti i to se placa.U privatnim imas,sad neznam za drzavne.Inace se u bolnici zove odjel humana reprodukcija.

----------

